# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass!



## Highko (21. Mai 2012)

Hiho

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästepass für D3 und würde mich sehr freuen wenn noch jemand einen übrig hat.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

MfG Highko


----------



## Highko (21. Mai 2012)

danke hab einen bekommen, kann geschlossen werden.


----------

